# Mk3 Škoda Octavia vRS - Candy White



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

As your probably aware I uploaded some very poor photos efforts the others ah when it ecieved the car however it was scruffy in and out along with having some protective stickers still on in places.

So yesterday I managed to give a quick clean and protection before a good detail next weekend.

I simply washed the car and removed all glue residue. Iv left the fallout on the car as going to be removed at the weekend.

The windows got a polish however will have Gtechniq G1 at the weekend.

I went over the car with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid along with removing a few small marks on the paint which were easily removed by hand. I then applied a layer of Swissvax Crystal Rock which I though would be suitable for some protection for a week haha.

Still to be done are the exhausts which will have EXO on them, and the paint will have C1 and EXO applied to it.

Here is some photos apologise if quality is poor or they are massive:




























Thanks

Rob


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks an amazing looking car 👍


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice car, like the wheels.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks nice, could easily be a transformer lol


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Wheels look great rob. I am still in shock you have applied crystal rock as a temporary protection for the grand total of a week.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Wheels look great rob. I am still in shock you have applied crystal rock as a temporary protection for the grand total of a week.


Well, thought id use it, hardly ever use it so thought why not .

Thanks for the comments


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice rob


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

I really lkke what skoda have done with the rear end. Brought it into line with the times. Looking great buddy. The wheels look great too. Enjoy Rob!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Thats a real looker :thumb: You must be very proud, like the wheels also, stylish and striking, but compliment the car nicely.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you very mucj , yes I'm very happy with it. I a year ago i wasnt a fan of this type of wheels but think it really compliments the car well. People say it sits too high which maybe yes it does a little but it sits the exact same as the standard 18" wheels cause they are overall the same diameter.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

I think it looks in proportion, its certainly not all "go go gadget" or anything.
Maybe people are too used to the idea of slamming VAG cars, how is the ride by the way?


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice Rob, very nice :thumb: 

Loving the wheels


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe your right yes, The ride is perfect for me. Firm but at the same comfortable, think the seats helps with this though also. I haven't noticed any difference in comfort and drivability between the 18 inch wheels and 19 inch.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

A lovely looking car - having lived with exactly the same paint colour for the past three years, I can say for certain that it's going to look fantastic with the G|Techniq finish on it.

I'm sorry to say however, that the wheels are not for me but each to his own. As long as you're happy with them that's what matters.

Time to invest in a decent camera now and learn how to use it 

BTW - isn't it about time you updated your DW "Garage", it's still set on two cars ago :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DW58 said:


> A lovely looking car - having lived with exactly the same paint colour for the past three years, I can say for certain that it's going to look fantastic with the G|Techniq finish on it.
> 
> I'm sorry to say however, that the wheels are not for me but each to his own. As long as you're happy with them that's what matters.
> 
> ...


That good to hear  looking forward to trying them for the same time .

why cant everyone comment like you if they dont like the wheels, and not been your cup of tea some people just find every reason to hate them and say there worst things on planet  so thank you for that.

I know I have a canon 1100D which is alright and lost interest in learning how to use it properly due to trying to get all my work completed as was reaching the end of my apprenticeship so was very busy and never really got back in to it yet.

Haha everyone says that, i never go on DW website just normally through Tapatalk app, i promise ill do it


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome rims Rob, cant wait to see it fully Gtechniqed.
Keep the pics coming and keep practising with the Canon, someone told me ,when i first got mine, that the first 1000 pics will be your worst and looking back through the files, they weren't wrong!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> why cant everyone comment like you if they dont like the wheels, and not been your cup of tea some people just find every reason to hate them and say there worst things on planet  so thank you for that.
> 
> I know I have a canon 1100D which is alright and lost interest in learning how to use it properly due to trying to get all my work completed as was reaching the end of my apprenticeship so was very busy and never really got back in to it yet.


Canon EOS 1100D - well you've got no excuses then.

I tried Tapatalk a while back and just couldn't get on with it - although most of my DW access is via iPad (70%), Mac (20%) and iPhone (10%) I still use Safari all of the time.

As a VAG car owner/fan you know how it is, there is a nucleus of members here on DW who have to hate everything VAG and especially Golfs - why can't they leave alone and confine themselves to civilised comments.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah i agree, i started getting some reasonable photos, must be on around 5000 now, however these of my car was literally chucked on landscape mode with no care of where the sun was or anything haha. I really need to sign up to photobucket or some type of photo sharing site like that.

Yes definitely agree with that. Iv been brought up along the lines of "got nothing nice to say don't say anything".

Thanks guys  looking forward to getting it done next week


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Looks Very smart rob, must me a nightmare having Crystal rock just on for a week lol, send it to me and I'll use it.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Makes my Mk1 mid-spec look even plainer. Very nice mate.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks nice Rob, Wheels look a bit special.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Skoda are really starting to up their game with looks. Lovely car


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Stunning vRS.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice Rob, whiilst they look god, I think I actually prefer the 18s compared to the 19s but they may well look different in the flesh. 

The colour is absolutely the eirght one for that car too - really sets of the shape and the details. Good choice.

Look forward to the detail and some after shots :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for the great comments.

I hate white cars would you believe, but when i saw the same spec one at goodwood i just thought, yes thats the one haha.  im a very happy man


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

davo3587 said:


> Looks Very smart rob, must me a nightmare having Crystal rock just on for a week lol, send it to me and I'll use it.


Haha youll want it on your new purchases


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks great! Love the wheels.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow verry nice!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Rob, have you got any pics of it before you put the 19's on it please, after you removed the remaining wrappers that were on it please? Just curious as if you have would love to see a couple as mine will be very similar to that and would be nice to see a pic of a 'real' world car as opposed to the images in brochures etc, be great to seeif you have, and needless to say as I have ordered similar, the car looks ace!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

james_19742000 said:


> Rob, have you got any pics of it before you put the 19's on it please, after you removed the remaining wrappers that were on it please? Just curious as if you have would love to see a couple as mine will be very similar to that and would be nice to see a pic of a 'real' world car as opposed to the images in brochures etc, be great to seeif you have, and needless to say as I have ordered similar, the car looks ace!


Im afraid i didn't no, i had a little issue with the car so went back in to the dealer and as soon as i got it back i put the wheels on. It looked very nice and the standard anthracite wheels did look well and suited it, i got very good comments and a lot of people saying they liked the wheels.

Sorry about that

Rob


----------



## spotless (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Rob

Has your VRS got any soundproofing attached to the underneath of the bonnet? 


Cheers


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

spotless said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Has your VRS got any soundproofing attached to the underneath of the bonnet?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

I believe it does but don't quote me on that as cant recall (only had bonnet up earlier aswell). Ill have a look tomorrow. Can i ask why?

Rob


----------



## spotless (Jan 16, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe it does but don't quote me on that as cant recall (only had bonnet up earlier aswell). Ill have a look tomorrow. Can i ask why?
> 
> Rob


Cheers. Sorry yeah, I did a protection valet on one on Friday. This one didnt have any soundproofing under there, but looked like it should. Used up a load more C1 and Exo lol. Bonnet is huge and heavy without bonnet struts.

Cheers


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

spotless said:


> Cheers. Sorry yeah, I did a protection valet on one on Friday. This one didnt have any soundproofing under there, but looked like it should. Used up a load more C1 and Exo lol. Bonnet is huge and heavy without bonnet struts.
> 
> Cheers


Right i see, ill have a look, tell me about it, me and my dad was on about this the other day, bonnet is soo heavy.

Any tips for applying C1 + EXO? How long did you leave C1 before applying EXO?

Rob


----------

